# White fry from Electric Yellow parents?



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

I stripped 9 fry from one of my female Electric Yellow Labs about 6 weeks ago. At the time, she had been holding for nearly four weeks, so the fry were very well developed. They're now about 6 weeks old and a little over 1/2" long. 2 of the fry are clearly white, almost like a pearlmutt lab. I noticed this as soon as the other 7 started to color up and assumed they would eventually show color too, but they haven't. Their eyes are black, so they aren't albino. Is it common to get white offspring from yellow parents? Are they desirable to anyone?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Are they smaller than the other fry? They may just be taking longer to color up and eating less. Unsure if it's normal though to get white fry.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

what are the other tank mates?


----------



## Andy Somnifac (Jun 1, 2005)

I have had white labs before, and they're cool looking fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

fish_addiction said:


> I stripped 9 fry from one of my female Electric Yellow Labs about 6 weeks ago. At the time, she had been holding for nearly four weeks, so the fry were very well developed. They're now about 6 weeks old and a little over 1/2" long. 2 of the fry are clearly white, almost like a pearlmutt lab. I noticed this as soon as the other 7 started to color up and assumed they would eventually show color too, but they haven't. Their eyes are black, so they aren't albino. Is it common to get white offspring from yellow parents? Are they desirable to anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


If they stay white, they are not desirable.

The complete absence of yellow would suggest hybridization in the background to me.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

They are the same size as the others and eating just fine. I would be surprised if they were hybrids because both of the parents are a nice yellow color with solid black dorsal and ventral fins. I have done a little research and found that this happens with the Electric Yellow morph from time to time, but I haven't found a good explaination. The tank mates are albino socolofi, demasoni and yellow tail acei. I will try and snap some pics tonight.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

OK,

I finally snapped some pics, so let me know what you think. The fish are about 3/4" long at this point, and it looks as though they may have a little yellow starting to show, but not near as much as the others.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, however, a breeder would likely cull them.
I think they look neat, curious as to what they'll look like as they grow.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

*GTZ*
think they look neat, curious as to what they'll look like as they grow
:thumb:


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm surprised they haven't been eaten. I would keep them


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think they look neat as well. Keep us posted as they grow.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

Chunkanese said:


> I'm surprised they haven't been eaten. I would keep them


They haven't been eaten because they're in a 20G fry tank by themselves . I planned on keeping them for a while anyway, and I wouldn't sell them out give them away if I knew they were inferior. I'm just trying to figure out what's going on. BTW, the same female is holding again. I plan to strip her on the 23rd, which will be close to 4 weeks.


----------

